# Rodent problem !



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I hesitate to say I have Beaver problems :shock:  

Anyway our property is down by Electric lake, Gooseberry creek runs through it and the road into the area we park trailers has a culvert underneath to allow creek to flow under road. The problem we have is that Beavers keep daming the culvert. we have ripped out the blockage like a thousand times, but always comes back, my uncle tried putting a live trap in and catch it that way, but the trap got beat to crap and demolished. is there any idea's. We VERY rarely see them, due to heavy willows and about 20 ther small ponds farther down. 

Any ideas are appreciated. How much does a Beaver pelt sell for anyway  

Just sayin


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

They had that same problem last year on_ Duck Dynasty._ Perhaps you can get some ideas there on how to handle the problem.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If it was closer, I would trap them for you. A beaver will sell for $15-$20 and are a lot of work to skin/flesh and stretch.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Get yourself a license and a few #330 conibears, watch some youtube vids on how to do it and go to town. There maybe some cost to get started but then all you have to do is buy a license every year and you're good to go. Most likely the beaver will move back in after a year or two so rather than find someone else to do it you could do it and not worry about it. Pluse beaver stew is good to eat.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

cklspencer said:


> Get yourself a license and a few #330 conibears


+1000

This is the best way to catch a beaver and muskrat (although a smaller conniber like a 110 is more appropriate for muskrat). Just place it at the entrances of their lodge and tunnels and you should have some beavers in no time


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> They had that same problem last year on_ Duck Dynasty._ Perhaps you can get some ideas there on how to handle the problem.


Do you suppose you can buy Uncle Si's recorded beaver call?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > They had that same problem last year on_ Duck Dynasty._ Perhaps you can get some ideas there on how to handle the problem.
> ...


Would you really want to?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> > Loke said:
> ...


Heck ya! Doesn't he sing on it too?


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Guner.Call me.I have a buddy that traps them.


----------

